# 

## evol1

Witam

Przymierzam się do izolacji tarasu nad garażem (połączonych z budynkiem) i tu moje pytanie jak najlepiej to zrobić?

Ostatnio natknąłem się na ulotkę z atlasu (systemy tarasowe) i tam jest kompleksowy system do izolacji opisany krok po kroku i mam do was pytanie czy jest sens w to wchodzić (pewnie cena będzie spora) czy może są inne takie systemy, czy może najlepszym rozwiązaniem nie jest wchodzenie w żaden system tylko branie różnych materiałów krok po kroku co o tym myślicie proszę o pomoc??  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Ja przy tarasach zawsze zadaje to samo pytanie: ktory raz Pan/i to robi....
odpowiedz: pierwszy - przedstawiam rozwiazanie jak to powinno byc zrobione, przedstawiam ceny i zazwyczaj na koniec mowie: do uslyszenia za 3-4 lata
odpowiedz: drugi - wiec pytam czy jest juz Pan/i gotowy na to aby tym razem zrobic to dobrze
odpowiedz: trzeci: - pyatnie jak wyzej ale zazwyczaj juz klient nikomu nie wierzy, jest wkurzony na poprzednikow i tym razem juz chcialby miec ten taras miec zrobiony tak jak trzeba.

Ty zdaje sie pierwszy raz to robisz.... wiec jestes na etapie: albo nie dostaniesz kompleksowego, dzialajacego rozwiazania, albo posluchasz zlotych raczek co to 20lat juz robia i w Anglii tez robili.... i zrobisz to metoda "lepianka" ktora za rok moze dwa zacznie przeciekac...
Odezwij sie jak juz 2 albo 3 raz bedziesz to robic.

Ja w tarasach i fundamentach generalnie musialem sie nauczyc rozwiazywac problemy, bo jakby nie bylo te prace sa zwiazane z elewacjami w ktorych sie specjalizuje, nie mniej jednak ja zawsze proponuje rozwiazania pewne w elewacjach, podobnie w hydroizolacjach. Staram sie indywidualnie podchodzic do kazdego zagadnienia i znajdowac optymalne rozwiazania w relacji cena/jakosc. Optymalne rozwiazanie niestety zazwyczaj jest drozsze niz oferowane metody chalupnicze wiec musze czekac az sie cos spieprzy... stad tez za 2-3 razem inwestor nauczony poprzednimi doswiadczeniami zaczyna jednak wyciagac odpowiednie wnioski.

----------


## evol1

ok to możesz mi zaproponować takie dobre droższe rozwiązanie, czy dobrym jest ten atlas czy proponujesz coś innego??

----------


## Andrzej733

fighter1983 ma rację, te systemy nie są tanie a i sam system to nie wszystko, bo trzeba adaptować go do istniejących warunków, szczególnie ważne są połączenia, dylatacje, przejście izolacji na obróbkę itp.
Musisz mieć wykonawce i niech on rozpisze ci konkretnie jak wykona wszystkie detale, weź kilku czy więcej i porównaj ich sposób wykonania tego, potem wybierz i najlepiej zamatuj kamerę i nagrywaj wszystkie etapy, bo wystarczy nie oczyścić czegoś aby wszystko szlag trafil.

----------


## dozrc

Poprzednicy napisali same święte słowa. Można spotykać się z wykonawcą po 10 latach na wymianę/naprawę fug (a co roku ew. przegląd i impregnację) albo robić co 2-3 zimy od nowa. Co prawda producenci chemii prześcigają się w co raz to nowych rozwiązaniach "idiotoodpornych" ale faktycznie niewielki błąd niweczy całą robotę. Jestem zdania, że można zrobić taras samemu mając pojęcie o podstawowych aplikacjach materiałów budowlanych. Jeśli jednak po wnikliwym przeczytaniu instrukcji technicznych systemów pojawi się choć jedna wątpliwość to zleć to fachowcom.

Co do konkretnego przypadku to można ci zaproponować system, ale mamy za mało danych. Co masz teraz (jakie warstwy), co pod spodem, ile miejsca do progu drzwi, jak zamontowana barierka, jakie wymiary, jaka strona świata etc. etc. etc.

----------


## fighter1983

> Poprzednicy napisali same święte słowa. Można spotykać się z wykonawcą po 10 latach na wymianę/naprawę fug (a co roku ew. przegląd i impregnację) albo robić co 2-3 zimy od nowa. Co prawda producenci chemii prześcigają się w co raz to nowych rozwiązaniach "idiotoodpornych" ale faktycznie niewielki błąd niweczy całą robotę. Jestem zdania, że można zrobić taras samemu mając pojęcie o podstawowych aplikacjach materiałów budowlanych. Jeśli jednak po wnikliwym przeczytaniu instrukcji technicznych systemów pojawi się choć jedna wątpliwość to zleć to fachowcom.
> 
> Co do konkretnego przypadku to można ci zaproponować system, ale mamy za mało danych. Co masz teraz (jakie warstwy), co pod spodem, ile miejsca do progu drzwi, jak zamontowana barierka, jakie wymiary, jaka strona świata etc. etc. etc.


dokladnie im wiecej danych, wymiarow, wysokosci i tego co chcesz zrobic przedstawisz tym lepiej, nie ma jednego zlotego srodka. grubosc termoizolacji, spadki, powierzchnie, ilosc miejsca na wszystkie warstwy, aktualny stan. 
w jaki sposob chcesz miec zamontowane barierki, gdzie bedzie zrzucana woda z tego tarasu. Jaka chcesz miec okladzine na tym tarasie.
Najlepiej rzuty, zdjecia, cokolwiek?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Ja radziłbym , o ile jest to możliwe montować na tarasie drewno bo w polskich warunkach nawet przy zastosowaniu zaawansowanych technologii skazani jesteśmy na fiasko.

----------


## surgi22

A na podstawie czego kolega to wnosi ??? Jeżeli zastosujemy pełny system uznanej firmy i dopilnujemy prawidłowego jego zastosowania to nie ma problemu. Kłopoty zaczynają się gdy próbujemy tzw. dróg na skróty .

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Na podstawie  doświadczeń. Znam wszystkie systemy "uznanych firm"  ale klimat w jakim żyjemy tzn w zimie -30 a latem +70 po góra kilku latach spowoduje, że mikropeknięcia przemienią się w peknięcia,  pod które dostanie się woda która przyczyni się do erozji.

----------


## fighter1983

uuu Zygmunt chyba przesadzasz, w takim ukladzie warstw np:
- plyta ze spadkami
- paroizolacja np. sopremy 
- xps
- w dociskowa zdylatowana
- szlamowa hydroizolacja lub T8 siki?
- klej odp[owiedni dla tej hydroizolacji.
Dylatacje wypelnione pro3wf....
nie mow ze nie zadziala  :smile:  jak wykonawca nic nie spieprzy to nie ma szans na cieknacy taras

----------


## evol1

Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi i chęć pomocy projekt wrzucę jutro tylko nie pamiętam o ile obniżyłem taras (chyba trochę ponad 20 cm) w poniedziałek zmierzę to podam

----------


## dozrc

Mam tarasy (akurat robione w Schomburgu) do których wracam po 10 latach i uzupełniam miejscowo fugę bo wszystko się trzyma. Jedyne co zalecam klientom to impregnację gresu i fugi przynajmniej raz w roku. Nie ma reguły, ale standardowo daję już 5 lat gwarancji na pełen system tarasowy i jestem spokojny. Do pełnego sukcesu potrzebny tylko klient, który wie, że musi to kosztować kilkaset zł za m2.

----------


## Andrzej733

U siebie na balkonie testowałem Ceresit leży od 2007 roku, nie ma żadnych objaw że woda się dostała, a żeby sprawdzić prawidłowość wykonania przez pierwszą zimę nie fugowałem płytek, na wiosnę sprawdziłem wszystkie płytki i było ok , to zafugowałem, tylko że ja robiłem to dla siebie i znam się na tym to może dlatego wyszło dobrze..

----------


## higrotec

Witam

Prawidłowe wykonanie tarasu nad pomieszczeniem ogrzewanym wymaga odpowiedniej wiedzy i materiałów. Bardzo istotna jest staranność i dokładność wykonania. Wykonanie tarasu, który będzie prawidłowo funkcjonował oraz zachowa wszelkie walory estetyczne jest jak najbardziej możliwe, a jeśli ktoś twierdzi, że w polskim klimacie jest to niemożliwe to niech lepiej nie gada bzdur. Jeżeli na tarasie kładziemy płytki istotna nawet jest szerokość spoin pomiędzy płytkami. Polecam produkty Schomburg i MC

Link przedstawiający układ warstw na tarasie pod okładzinę ceramiczną w technologii Schomburg
http://www.higrotec.pl/oferta/izolac...ow-i-balkonow/

----------


## evol1

Witam 

Poniżej wymiary tarasu z projektu dziś wieczorem wrzucę zdjęcie i zmierzę o ile jest opuszczony







Poniżej linki
http://imageshack.us/a/img833/4566/0708001.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img708/5746/0708002.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img560/8692/0708003e.jpg

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

> Witam
> 
> a jeśli ktoś twierdzi, że w polskim klimacie jest to niemożliwe to niech lepiej nie gada bzdur. Jeżeli na tarasie kładziemy płytki istotna nawet jest szerokość spoin pomiędzy płytkami. Polecam produkty Schomburg i MC
> 
> Link przedstawiający układ warstw na tarasie pod okładzinę ceramiczną w technologii Schomburg
> http://www.higrotec.pl/oferta/izolac...ow-i-balkonow/


No prosze proszę, kto by pomyślał, że szerokość spoiny jest ważna.  Głupot  nie gadam.  W przeciwieństwie do higroteca jestem mistrzem glazurnikiem więc to i owo umiem i wiem.  Jak już wspomniałem, ciężko jest w naszym klimacie wykonac taras aby wytrzymał on  tyle co tarasy w Niemczech, Hiszpanii czy we Włoszech. Oczywiście, te dwa lata gwarancji wytrzyma  ale co będzie za 10 lat to już ciężko powiedzieć  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

Cieżko nie oznacza - niemozliwe. Po prostu - kosztowniej. 
Da sie zrobic wszystko, nawet szczelny taras w naszym klimacie  :smile:  
Dokladnie: dobra chemia + dobry wykonawca + znajomosc podstawowych zasad fizyki = szczelny taras i minus kilka(nascie) tysiecy mniej na koncie. Ale da sie to zrobic.
Najdrozsze to jest robienie tego 3x bo na koniec i tak - albo tarasik wyburzyc lub zabudowac dachem albo zrobic tak jak trzeba.
evol1 - na maila bys to wrzucil... bo ja z tych forumowych nic nie widze. 
Boje sie podac maila... bo mnie znowu moderatorzy za reklame zlinczuja wiec na PW po maila  :smile:

----------


## higrotec

> No prosze proszę, kto by pomyślał, że szerokość spoiny jest ważna.  Głupot  nie gadam.  W przeciwieństwie do higroteca jestem mistrzem glazurnikiem więc to i owo umiem i wiem.  Jak już wspomniałem, ciężko jest w naszym klimacie wykonac taras aby wytrzymał on  tyle co tarasy w Niemczech, Hiszpanii czy we Włoszech. Oczywiście, te dwa lata gwarancji wytrzyma  ale co będzie za 10 lat to już ciężko powiedzieć


No może jest i Pan "mistrzem glazurnikiem" ale o tarasach i ich izolacji to pojęcia to Pan nie ma. Hiszpania i Włochy to zupełnie inny klimat niż Polsce i w Niemczech. W Polsce i w Niemczech, różnice temperaturowe są podobne więc dlaczego Pan twierdzi, że w Polsce się nie da a w Niemczech się da ? Nawet na rynku polskim są dostępne te same materiały co w Polsce więc problem leży w niefachowości wykonawców. 
A dlaczego powinno się robić szersze spoiny ? Wynika to z różnic temperaturowych o, których Pan już wcześniej wspomniał. Konstrukcja tarasu "pracuje" pod wpływem zmian temperatur, a naprężenia powstałe w wyniku rozszerzania i kurczenia konstrukcji są przyczyną pęknięć, rys, odpadania płytek. Dlatego istotne jest wykonanie dylatacji, dobór odpowiednich preparatów czy choćby szerokość spoiny, ale są to detale, które składają się na końcowy sukces. Jeżeli ktoś ma ochotę to zapraszam, pokaże w jakim stanie są tarasy i balkony wykonane 14 lat temu.

----------


## evol1

Witam

Wysokość tarasu od spodu okna czyli poziomu 0 wynosi 31,5 cm, jak byście potrzebowali jakieś dodatkowe informacje to dajcie znać to dopiszę. Proszę o pomoc bo nie wiem na jaki system się zdecydować

----------


## dozrc

Masz spokojnie miejsce na zastosowanie wszystkich potrzebnych warstw izolacji tarasu. Jedyne co wymaga dużej uwagi i profesjonalnego podejścia to odprowadzenie wody tymi rzygaczami. Spadki będą wielopłaszczyznowe, robiłeś już coś takiego? Wszystko chcesz wykonać sam? System skuteczny i pewny mogę zaproponować, tylko odpowiedz na pytanie z drugiego posta, który raz chcesz to robić... Jeśli ostatni i nie boisz się odpowiednio za to zapłacić to coś tu wspólnie zaproponujemy. Jaką termoizolację masz w projekcie? Czy masz już zrobioną elewację np. ocieplenie?
Ulotka atlasa wpadła mi w ręce. System tarasowy atlasa ma pewne wady -  jakie, urządzam konkurs  :wink:

----------


## Mareks77

> Witam i wszystkiego najlepszego w 2018. Tak wyszło, że mamy 2 balkony, nie są one jeszcze ocieplone, ale jest zaplanowana spora warstwa ocieplenia (chyba 15cm), ocieplony jest natomiast juz dom (ale jeszcze nie ma ostatniej warstwy czyli tynku). Z powodu tego, że w ubiegłym roku nie starczyło nam czasu żeby te balkony skonczyć, położona została tylko izolacja przeciwwodna, raz tasmy i jakieś smarowidła, ciekło, potem papa, cieknie. Zacieka woda do domu przy drzwiach balkonowych, na tynku wygląda jak podciagana kapilarnie. Proszę poradzcie jak to zrobić raz a dobrze. Jak połączyc ścianę z hydroizolacją balkonu. Zacząć od ścięcia ocieplenia ściany czy wywojać na styropian i siatkę? Pozdrawiam


Należy prawidłowo położyć izolację przeciwwodną razem z taśmami systemowymi.
Taśmy wtopić w hydroizolację na połączeniu gotowej posadzki i ocieplonej ściany czyli styropianu ze zbrojeniem.
Taka sama zasada z wtapianiem taśm obowiązuje dookoła balkonu na połączeniu posadzki z obróbką blacharską czyli okapnikiem.
Po wtopieniu taśm zaizolować dwukrotnie całość posadzki szlamem hydroizolacyjnym.

Jeśli nieprawidłowo zainstalowany okapnik powoduje zachwianie spadku i zastój wody to należy podwyższyć poziom posadzki o te kilka mm stosując zaprawę wyrównującą np. Cekol ZW-04 lub ZW-05 i dopiero potem zastosować system hydroizolacyjny.

----------


## Jan P.

Bardzo ważne jest zamontowanie  blachy ze spadkiem. Jan

----------


## annette78

Dziękuję za szybką odpowiedź i wszystkiego najlepszego w 2018. Pozdrawiam

PS. Czy możecie Kochani polecić kogoś z okolic Białegostoku, który będzie umiał to zrobić?

----------


## lazarz107

Witam zlecę budowę tarasu nad garażem i dwóch wykuszy w Wielkopolsce miejscowość Chocz tel 574211168

----------


## amade

Witam.
Może ktoś mi doradzi jak ocieplić płytę tarasowa nad pokojem. I nie jest to prosta sprawa. Podstawowe ograniczenie to maksymalna wysokośc całego ew. systemu to 12cm- ograniczeniem są drzwi balkonowe. Gdzieś na forum spotkałem sie z pomysłami docieplenia sufitów od spodu, przy braku ocieplenia dachu i stropu nad pomieszczeniami. Czy takie ocieplenie od spodu nie spowoduje dodatkowych problemów? Myślałem również nad stopniowym zrobieniem izolacji-np.1m od drzwi lub mniej te powiedzmy 12 cm, a dalej więcej. No mam kłopot, bo to dobudowany pokój z wszelkimi błędami a w zimie to masakra.Płyta ma powierzchnię 4x6m, częściowo zadaszona. Był też pomysł by zamiast wylewki i płytek zastosować drewno, są różne wynalazki tarasowe. Każda rada na wagę złota

----------


## Kaizen

Piana zamkniętokomórkowa natryskowo. Tylko robi się problem, co cienkiego na nią można bezpośrednio położyć.
Drzwi balkonowe masz otwierane na zewnątrz?

----------


## amade

Do środka. Na termoizolację to tylko styrodur chyba wchodzi w rachubę bo najtwardszy. Pare lat temu była izilacja 5cm styropianu i 5-6cm wylewki, ale to była porażka, jak popękał beton styropian zawilgotniał. Jeszcze została tylko papa i ten  szajsowaty lepik na gorąco. I to jeszcze muszę usunąć. Przed zimą chciałbym chociaż dobrze zaizolować beton przed wodą i ew. przykryć płytami 5cm no i przykryć może folią.

----------


## Kaizen

> Do środka. Na termoizolację to tylko styrodur chyba wchodzi w rachubę bo najtwardszy.


5cm izolacji to jest bardzo mało. 10 to jest dalej bardzo mało. Dlatego warto szukać materiału o najniższej lambdzie. Piana ZK ma lambdę w okolicach 0,022 - zdecydowanie to bym wybrał (chociaż drogie jak nieszczęście, ale na otarcie łez robi też za hydroizolację, jest wystarczająco twardy). To nie garaż, więc EPS 80 by wystarczył, a piana jest ze dwa razy twardsza.
No i szukałbym okładziny, która z tym, czego wymaga pod sobą zajmie jak najmniej z dostępnej wysokości. Może tylko polimocznik na pianę ZK dać? A może legary wtopić trochę w pianę, pomalować czymś chroniącym przed UV i deski na to?

----------


## amade

Trochę przemyslałem temat. I najwazniejsza rzecz to dobre przygotowanie podłoza-czym zagruntować czy tez zabezpieczyc przed wodą? Folia w płynie,masa hydroizolacyjna dwuskładnikowa czy też jeszcze coś innego? Tak bym mógł na to położyć styropian- niektóre wynalazki reagują z nim. 
Myślę zrobić to tak-na dobrze przygotowane podoże dam EPS150 lub 200 10cm na kleju do płyt-cos w rodzaju pianki montażowej-na to płyty OSB też klejone, warstwa folii dobrej jakości, na to papa. O wykończeniu pomyśli sie w przyszłości. Podobne rozwiązanie widziałem w jednym z numerów Muratora tylko tam była wełna zamiest styropianu. 
Na dzień dzisiejszy bardzo potrzebuje rady o przygotowanie podłoża, bo wybór jest ogromny ale dobrze wybrać ogromnie trudno jak sie nie ma z tym na codzień do czynienia.

----------


## irtherm

Przed zimą to można jeszcze zrobić w tym roku. Roziwązanie poniżej zaproponowane nie jest to standardowe czy systemowe ale mamy tak zbudowane pare mniejszych tarasów i sporą  balkonów i sprawdza sie.

1) Podłoże musi być równe wiec jesli są ubytki lub nierówności to szpachla do betonu cemntowa tj Sopro ATM 468/BOLIX SPN  i wygładzamy,  ewentualnie zaprawa do reprofilacji  na większe ubytki.

2) Gruntowanie gruntem bitumicznym wodorozpuszczlnym i po wyschnięciu nakładamy bitum tez wodorozpuszczalny bez rozpouszczalników organicznych. Bitum tworzy warstwę hydroizolacyjną oraz paroizoalcyjna może nie doskonałą ale działa.

3) Przyklejenie płyt XPS (najlepiej o współczynniku lambda poniżej 0,030 W/m2K) - warto przetrzeć XPSa tarką do styropianu jesli nie jest ryflowany. Bitum najlepiej stosować dwuskałdnikowy z dodatkiem proszku cemntowego,  cement wiąże wilgoć z bitumu i dzięki temu wysycha. Realnie tego XPS przy tych założeniach to wyjdzie 10 cm max.

4) Nałożyć I-szą warstwę siatki tj do ociepleń np AKE 145  w kleju cementowym do siatki najlepiej markowym np. Mapetherm, BOLIX U, Baumit Duocontact  nie piachem z  casto  czy lera sprawdzaa się tez klej  P9 z mapei

5) Po związaniu, nałożyć 2-gą warstwe kleju i zatopić siatke tylko tym razem w taki sposób żeby po zewnętrznym obwodzie utworzyć uskok pod blachę czy profile balkonowe. Uskok ma mieć 2-3 mm głębokości i szerokość 8—10 cm. profile czy blachę mocować do przy pomocy wkrętów (wkręty mocujemy do ślimaków wcześniej wkręconych do XPSa)

6) Zabezpieczyć połączenie blacha profile i połączenie ze ścianą  taśmami  wtopionymi w masie dwuskładnikowej – żadna folia w płynie . Dwuskładnikowe szlamy sprawdzone to Mapei Mapelastic, Schomburg Aquafin 2K, Bolix Hydro Duo.

7. Po wstępnym związaniu szlamu pod taśmami  cała powierzchnie balkonu szpachlować masa dwuskałdnikową  (szlamem) na min 2mm łącznie w dwóch warstwach. Pierwsza musi wyschnąć zwykle to 2 do 6h i można kłaść 2-gą warstwe. Po 2-3 dniach można kleić płytki  nie za duże max 33x33cm i najlepiej jasne żeby się nie nagrzewały zbytnio. Fuga musi być min. 3 mm. Klej kasy min C2 i z oznczenim S1 .

Profile balkonowe aluminiowe nie będą rdzewieć można kupić  u producenta w  renoplast.pl, sa tu filmy z montażu profili balkonowych.
Film z nakłądania hydroizalcji i taśm w miare rozsądny jest tu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODG5IAt3KVw&t=
Jeśli nie profile ale blacha to tylko kwasówka (AISI 304 lub polskie oznaczenie 0H18N9)  każda inna i tak zardzewieje.

Te 10 cm  XPSa będzie mało jeśli chodzi o zgodność z WT współczynnika U powinien on wynosić nie wiecj niż 0,18 W/m2K. Przy założeniu żelbetu 15 cm to tego XPS (0,03)) powinno być min. 17 cm. Ale na błędy projektowe nic się nie poradzi. Od środka ocieplić drugim 10 cm zabudować regipsami koniecznie z barierą paroszczelną z dobrej foli refleksyjnej. 
Można tez zamiast zabudowy pomalować sufit farbą z mikrosferami szklanymi, podniesie to temperaturę powierzchni o kilka stopni i nie powinno być problemów z grzybami od środka.

Rady typu polimoczniki/paina  etc mozna traktowac jako teorie kto w dzisiejszcych czasach przyjdzie z maszyną do natrysku polimocznika na pare m2 a płyty z pianki zabijaja ceną a wspołczynnki lambda zwykle jest prezentowana przed wyseznonowaniem zanim w porach CO2 zostanie zastapiony powietrzem.

----------

